# Knotty pine tongue and groove paneling



## dsmc (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys, what s your primer of choice for this type paneling. It has a clear on it now. I'm going to sand lightly, spray prime, sand and 2 topcoat latex.

Thanks
David



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bin for the win.


----------



## dsmc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea, I'm a zinsser fan myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Bin.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Multisurface or extreme bonding primer. Both from sherwin. Scuff sand first ro be safe, no matter what you use.


----------



## toomuch (Jan 28, 2010)

Instead of starting new thread, piggy back off this one as I have same decision to make. Already scuffed sanded. Coverstain or BIN? A bit concerned with the BIN being more brittle, though seems like it would probably cover the knots better. Have always used Coverstain with good results, but have yet to go over something like this.

Was going to spray PC oil as my finish.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

toomuch said:


> Instead of starting new thread, piggy back off this one as I have same decision to make. Already scuffed sanded. Coverstain or BIN? A bit concerned with the BIN being more brittle, though seems like it would probably cover the knots better. Have always used Coverstain with good results, but have yet to go over something like this.
> 
> Was going to spray PC oil as my finish.


You can always do two coats of Coverstain if your concerned


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a similar project earlier this year and sprayed one coat of CoverStain. The timeline was so tight that we didn't have time to scuff sand and the CoverStain stuck without issue.

I'd also recommend that you let the CoverStain dry overnight to help with the adhesion and stain blocking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I do those all the time. Coverstain for the prime.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I found from experience that Bin is great for hide, not for adhesion. I sprayed bin as a primer on laminate panelling. It beaded and ran off. Disaster. I used a liquid deglosser to prep hoping I could skip some sanding. NOPE.

If I could do it again, I would have sanded, used a bonding primer, spot primed the knots with a shaker can of bin or oil primer, sand, second coat primer and one good latex top coat.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would use coverstain.


----------

